

Belgian privacy watchdog threatens Facebook over user tracking - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/may/15/facebook-must-stop-tracking-users-non-users-legal-action

======
lessthunk
the pendulum will eventually swing back for more privacy

